# What is this switch/lights on the center of the console?



## stanzaman (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey whats up? my question is in reference to I guess it is some sort of switch on the console of my nissan stanza; to the right of the the hand brake. Its a rectangular piece which says "power" on the top portion of it and "comfort" on the bottom; in the center of the switch there are 2 small lights which I noticed used to turn on but now I noticed that they dont come on anymore. What is it or what is its purpose???


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

stanzaman said:


> Hey whats up? my question is in reference to I guess it is some sort of switch on the console of my nissan stanza; to the right of the the hand brake. Its a rectangular piece which says "power" on the top portion of it and "comfort" on the bottom; in the center of the switch there are 2 small lights which I noticed used to turn on but now I noticed that they dont come on anymore. What is it or what is its purpose???


 The switch is supposed to affect the shift points of the transmission. In Sport it raises the shift points and makes the shifts crisper, and in comfort it lowers the shift points and the shifts are slower. If you leave it in the middle position it will choose for you depending on driving conditions. I don't know why the lights don't come on for you now, perhaps just burnt out? Good luck.


----------



## stanzaman (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey thanks for clearing that up bro! it mind sound dumb to ask about a switch but it doesnt really look like one because the actual lever to control the transmission like you said isnt there so i had doubts of it bieng a switch! I guess i have to get a new switch then!


----------

